# Pear Wood



## NordicSplitter (Nov 23, 2011)

This week my neighbor is taking down a good size pear tree. He will be giving most of the wood to yours truly. Has anyone ever burned pear wood? If so, how is it? Should I try to split it right away or wait until spring? How long will it take to season? I am going to point out a knarly crab apple tree he has as well. Anyone burn crab apple wood?


----------



## woodchip (Nov 23, 2011)

If you can, get the pear (and apple) split asap, get them seasoning. 

Both quite dense and burn well here, flipping hard work chopping when dry, although only come across pear once in a blue moon. 

Crab Apple..... yes, have some in the store and looking forward to burning it. I'd give both a year minimum, better 2 to be on the really dry side. 

And if you happen to burn wood on your barbeque, applewood is our favourite for cooking pork......

Make sure you go outside and smell your smoke when burning, pear has a lovely aroma, possibly better than apple  ;-)


----------



## bogydave (Nov 23, 2011)

Get it split & stacked & it should be ready in a year.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 23, 2011)

Quite hard & dense,difficult to split in large pieces.Very similar to apple & crabapple,just a bit lighter color. Definitely worth it as fuel & in smoker or BBQ grill.

I'd grab all I could get.


----------



## The Beagler (Nov 24, 2011)

Is it ornamental pear?  If it is, it burns well.  Splits relatively easy & seasons pretty quick.  It has a unique
Smell when it is burning (maybe just me).  I have never burned orchard variety of pear.  Would imagine
That burns good.  Crab burns nice, can be tough to split.  I have a few pieces I'm saving for colder weather.


----------

